# هــام جدا للمصممين[[ دليل اختيار محرك و متحكم السرعة المناسب لطائرتك ]] ،



## م المصري (12 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


إخواني أعضاء المنتدى أقدم لكم دليل اختيار مواصفات طائرتك ابتدءا من اختيار


المحرك المناسب لطائرتك سواءا كانت طائرة تدريبية أو استعراضية رياضية ....



حيث تقدم الجداول التالية تفصيلا لاختياراتك التصميمية لطائرتك من حيث اختيار 


المحرك ومتحكم السرعة المناسبين اعتمادا على مساحة سطح الجناح واعتمادا على وزن الطائرة وعلى عدد دورات المحرك لكل فولت /



أولا / كيف تخنار محرك طائرتك المناسب اعتمادا على مساحة سطح الجناح :









ثانيا / كيف تخنار ( محرك طائرتك + متحكم السرعة ) المناسبين لطائرتك اعتمادا على وزن الطائرة واعتمادا على kv :








الجدول يوضح العلاقة بين المحركات المختلفة (البنزين والكهربائية) من حيث وزن الطائرة وأمبير متحكم السرعة المناسب للمحركات الكهربائيى








جدول يوضح ضوابط اختيار المحركات الكهربائية المناسبة لنوع طائرتك ومتحكم السرعة المناسب لها ..







الطائرات متوسطة السرعة 







دعواتكم اخواني



،،​

الموضوع منقول عن كاتبه ah1med 

تحياتي للجميع 
​


----------



## ابراهيم حورس (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا على العمل الرائع


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركه الجميله


----------



## محب الشرقية (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صوت الطائرة (12 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووررر


----------



## ouday alnaqeeb (23 يناير 2012)

رحم الله والدينا ووالديك


----------



## Ahmed Ab (24 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## 1ydslave0011 (10 مارس 2012)

Second,ugg boots outlet, awareness on fashion sense is detected Then,ugg sale, another fabulous dedication made by these shoes is their comfort All in all, the fashion sophistication maintains its simple and sleek flair on sheepskin motif and that steadfast cozy feel inside renews people' s vision on style presentation They won抰 come knocking on your doorIf your wish is to find a partner in the year 2011,uggs, you will have go where you can be found相关的主题文章： uggs uggs on sale uggs on sale for women


----------



## pcprogramer (25 مارس 2012)

اين اللينك ؟


----------

